# Honey exposed to cold -- Clarity affected??



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

About a week ago, I bottled some jars of honey, where both the color and clarity were beautiful. 

I had left them overnight in my car and the temp dipped to about 20 degrees overnight.

When I pulled them out this morning, the clarity had changed and remained changed when I took them into a building heated to 70 degrees.

Can anyone tell me what happened to this honey in regards to the clarity being changed and remaining changed. 

I do have my honey in a bottling tank where the water is heated to 60 degrees to keep it from freezing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I am afraid that crystalization has begun and will continue until solid unless you are willing to warm enough to return it to proper clarity.


----------

